# 7.3 Powerstroke Coolant Filtration



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anyone run a coolant filter on their 7.3? Pros/ Cons and any other info appreciated.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

I wound not bother, and if you are running extended life coolant, there is no ned for it, if you run green the only thing it really does is add dca to the system when you change it, most people forget to change it anyways, ihave seen some on big trucks rust threw and start leaking because it was thee so long. also most big trucks don't even come with coolant filters anymore.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I will surprise you how many people suggest running coolant filters on a 7.3, they are cheap insurance and to what?

The fact that 7.3s are know for having grit floating around the coolant system, you can do the searching and find countless people that install coolant filters, run the truck for a few days, come back change out the filter and cut into in to the filter to fine out what it picked up, usually there is a teaspoon or two work of grit floating around, this is one reason why 7.3s water pumps tend to wear out. 

I plan on putting one on mine, it will no doubt extend the life of your water pump.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

and then there are a lot more people that save their money and dont put one on, and still got 300,000+ miles out of their engines and waterpumps.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I got one on mine worth the $ 86.00 and like what was said earlier will save the water pump alittle longer


----------

